# Location on back and front left breast area



## triplejprinting (Sep 2, 2011)

Quick question. I need to print a logo on the back of the shirt. How far down is normal from the lower seam do you print? Next question, also need to print on the front left breast section. What size image do you use and is there a measurement for the location that would be easy to go by that you use?


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

for the back we normally go down 3 inches but if the design is not tall then we go down more. for the left breast we normally do 2.5 to 3.5 inches, sometimes 4 and sometimes 5 depending on what looks good and what the customer wants. centered where the collar meets the shoulder and 2/3 of the way down the sleeve.


----------



## triplejprinting (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Tallyplayer (Aug 10, 2010)

I see this question a lot. Sawgrass put out a newsletter that has a download chart for graphics placement based on shirt size and type. I am adding the link to the newsletter below. Hope this is helpful.

Ink Differently 6/5/12: Logo Placement Chart


----------



## ForeverKeepsakes (Aug 11, 2012)

This is perfect! Thanks so much for sharing


----------

